# United States Naval Battleships



## FastTrax (Oct 22, 2020)

www.combinedfleet.com/baddest.htm

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battleship

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Iowa_class_battleship

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Iowa_(BB-61)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_battleships_of_the_United_States_Navy


----------



## Pecos (Oct 23, 2020)

When I was stationed in Pearl Harbor the second time (1981 to 1985) The New Jersey came in for a port call. She was beautiful and my boss had an excellent view of her from his office window on the fourth floor of the Headquarters of our four star Admiral. They tied her up to the main pier of the Sub Base to enable visitors and tourists to get a view of her at the same time they were visiting the USS Arizona.

I was an active duty (O-4), but even then I was never able to go aboard. The line of tourists was simply formidable and I had to settle for seeing her from the pier. Those big 16 inch guns were really impressive.

I have read a number of articles that speculated whether an Iowa Class American Battleship would prevail over the larger Japanese Battleship the "Yamoto" with its 18 inch guns. The typical conclusion was that our Iowa Class would win, because they were faster and had better fire control radar. But a hit from an 18 inch gun, wow.

The Yamoto was sunk during the Battle for Okinawa, ... by aircraft from our carriers. Admiral Halsey (our battleship guy) was disappointed that this clash of battle ships never happened.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 23, 2020)

My first husband was in the navy.  I was an air craft carrier and a submarine.  The submarine, when the hatch is open, blows out air.   I had a dress on.  Grandma was right, so glad I had clean underpants on, the guys enjoyed the show.


----------



## Pecos (Oct 23, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> My first husband was in the navy.  I was an air craft carrier and a submarine.  The submarine, when the hatch is open, blows out air.   I had a dress on.  Grandma was right, so glad I had clean underpants on, the guys enjoyed the show.


Did you go down inside?
I installed a lot of electronics equipment on submarines, but never actually went to sea on one. I think that would have been a good adventure.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 23, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Did you go down inside?
> I installed a lot of electronics equipment on submarines, but never actually went to sea on one. I think that would have been a good adventure.


Yes, as I climbed down the ladder through the hatch my skirt blew up around my face.  No way to keep it down.  The sub was docked and we were walking along the dock and my husband asked if I/we could see the sub.  They said yes and there you go.

He was active navy and I was active army at the time.  It was very small, very dark, and we did not leave the main portion.  On the air craft carrier, only allowed on the deck for family day.


----------



## Pecos (Oct 23, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Yes, as I climbed down the ladder through the hatch my skirt blew up around my face.  No way to keep it down.  The sub was docked and we were walking along the dock and my husband asked if I/we could see the sub.  They said yes and there you go.
> 
> He was active navy and I was active army at the time.  It was very small, very dark, and we did not leave the main portion.  On the air craft carrier, only allowed on the deck for family day.


Every time I went aboard a carrier I got lost unless I carried a piece of paper with all the deck/hull/frame information on it.


----------



## Victor (Oct 25, 2020)

I would enjoy visiting one as a tourist, if that was possible.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 25, 2020)

Pecos:Getting lost on a ship is spooky, army personnel do not ask swabbies: 'uh, do you know where I am?'

Amenda,  bet there were many swabbies around when you climbed that ladder to exit

Trax, the stats on just how big these shells were was of great interest; knew they were over 1800 pounds, but Gee.
They were lobbing doomsday shells, makes you wonder how the Japanese survived-especially on the small islands.  


That Japaneses had to sacrifice their battleship to lure American forces off; they knew it would probably get sunk by air arm-it was!
Can you imagine having a 3000 shell hitting close to were you were cowering!


----------



## Manatee (Oct 25, 2020)

Once during training I was assigned to a compartment directly under a gun mount.  When they fired the guns all the paint and dust came down from the ceiling.  That was 3 inch dual mount, a triple mount 16 inch like on those battle ships must have been ear splitting.


----------



## Pecos (Oct 25, 2020)

Manatee said:


> Once during training I was assigned to a compartment directly under a gun mount.  When they fired the guns all the paint and dust came down from the ceiling.  That was 3 inch dual mount, a triple mount 16 inch like on those battle ships must have been ear splitting.


I had an old friend who went into the Navy in 1928 and retired in 1958. He was a Battleship Sailor during WWII and was in the last Battle of WWII that pitted our Battleships against Japanese Battleships down in the straits of the South Pacific. He had some hearing left, but not much.

We won that battle as our Navy outmaneuvered the Japanese Fleet and caught them in a Classic T formation as they were coming through the narrow channel. All of our ships could fire full broadsides, while they had to fire over the head of their lead ship.

I have never heard anything louder than a five incher, and even several decks down it was still mighty loud. In truth, the Army forces are probably subjected to much higher noise sources since they more exposed to their big guns.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 25, 2020)

Years ago I visited a WW2 submarine that was set in a memorial park in Muskogee, OK. The USS Batfish. I did go inside. Horribly small in there. I couldn't believe what tiny spaces for those tiny cots. To be trapped in that sardine can way under tons of ocean would be a nightmare. They were so brave!  It's closed right now.

https://warmemorialpark.org/

http://ussbatfish.com/


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 25, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Pecos:Getting lost on a ship is spooky, army personnel do not ask swabbies: 'uh, do you know where I am?'
> 
> Amenda,  bet there were many swabbies around when you climbed that ladder to exit
> 
> ...



Thnx for telling me that jo. When I was a wee one I used to watch "Victory at Sea" with my dad (Ret Navy) and one of my more revered uncles (Ret Army) and the battlewagons as my dad used to call them looked not only fearsome but lethal. It was like they were spitting the fires from HELL itself upon Earth. On another note I see this thread was relocated to the Military Veterans subforum. The reason why I never posted on it was out of respect to those who actually stayed the course in the protection of our freedom and not any non military member here. My sincerest apologies if anyone here was offended. GOD Bless you all.


----------



## 911 (Oct 26, 2020)

I read books on the USS Iowa, USS Missouri (Iowa class) and 1 cruiser, the famous USS Indianapolis. The Indianapolis is quite a story. On returning from Tinian Island and after dropping off parts for the first nuclear ‘A’ Bomb, the ship took hits from a Japanese submarine sinking it very quickly. Some of the men never had a chance to evacuate the ship. Out of the 1200 that were onboard, 900+ went into the ocean and after being in the water for almost 4 days, 300+ were rescued. The other 600+ either drowned or were killed by sharks. The author of the book that I read, which was 1 of the survivors stated that the men in the water would form small groups and the sharks would circle the small groups before attacking them. At night, the men could not see the sharks, so you can only imagine the mental abuse they suffered.


----------



## 911 (Oct 26, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I had an old friend who went into the Navy in 1928 and retired in 1958. He was a Battleship Sailor during WWII and was in the last Battle of WWII that pitted our Battleships against Japanese Battleships down in the straits of the South Pacific. He had some hearing left, but not much.
> 
> We won that battle as our Navy outmaneuvered the Japanese Fleet and caught them in a Classic T formation as they were coming through the narrow channel. All of our ships could fire full broadsides, while they had to fire over the head of their lead ship.
> 
> I have never heard anything louder than a five incher, and even several decks down it was still mighty loud. In truth, the Army forces are probably subjected to much higher noise sources since they more exposed to their big guns.


What ship was he on?

I believe that all Iowa class ships had 16-inch and 5-inch guns. 

All of our battleships had the best of the best armament available at that time in history. Winning the war depended on winning the battles in the Pacific. Each gunfight was significant and relevant to winning the war. After Germany had been defeated, Japan was pretty much on their own. Thanks to the many men who fought and those who died, we are a free nation. On top of each ship was the U.S. flag and now you know why, I will never take a knee for the National Anthem. If the flag is worth dying for, it’s certainly worth standing for.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 26, 2020)

I was in the Army's "navy"(landing craft,tug boats, Y tankers etc) and always had a soft spot in my heart for seagoing vessels.   While in Wilmington N.C. for a wedding I got the chance to tour the USS North Carolina.  I enjoyed that very much.


----------



## Pecos (Oct 26, 2020)

911 said:


> What ship was he on?
> 
> I believe that all Iowa class ships had 16-inch and 5-inch guns.
> 
> All of our battleships had the best of the best armament available at that time in history. Winning the war depended on winning the battles in the Pacific. Each gunfight was significant and relevant to winning the war. After Germany had been defeated, Japan was pretty much on their own. Thanks to the many men who fought and those who died, we are a free nation. On top of each ship was the U.S. flag and now you know why, I will never take a knee for the National Anthem. If the flag is worth dying for, it’s certainly worth standing for.


I am sure that he told me the name of that ship, but I have long sense forgotten. I do recall that it had 16 inch guns, and virtually all of our ships had that excellent and versatile 5 incher. He was in the Navy for a long time and probably served aboard more than one of them. I remember him telling me that at one point he was assigned to the Staff of General MacArthur when we were retaking the Philippines.

Our Iowa Class had excellent armor plating which was one of the downfalls of the Yamoto. Our pilots first damaged the Yamoto's steering as it approached Okinawa from the North resulting in it being limited in its ability to maneuver. It could only travel in a large circle which resulted in a significant lean to one side. This exposed parts of the hull that were normally below the water line and which had thinner armor plating. Our pilots then hammered away at that particular vulnerability. We lost a lot of planes and pilots in this effort and it was difficult for our Destroyers to get in and rescue them until the big Battleship finally went down. I don't think that any of our submarines were able to get into this fight.

The Yamoto was the pride of the Japanese Navy and actually had a Rear Admiral as Commanding Officer instead of a Senior Captain. Her loss was a huge blow to Japan.

When the Yamoto left Japan and headed down to join the Battle for Okinawa, she only had enough fuel for a one way trip. It was a pure suicide mission and they intended to beach her on the shoreline and bring those big guns into a support role for the Japanese Army on the Island. Sinking the Yamoto before she could join the land battle was critical to American Army and Marine Forces on the Island.


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 27, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> View attachment 129581
> 
> View attachment 129582
> 
> ...


One of these days, my son and I will go over to the Delaware River and tour the USS New Jersey.  When I was in the 8th grade and WWII had finally ended, the fleet came into NY the following spring and we were allowed to tour many of the ships including the New Jersey.  We were on destroyers, mine sweepers, subs and carriers as well.  Actually I got sick to my stomach while standing on the deck of the USS Enterprise which did not make a sailor who was working there very happy.


----------



## cdestroyer (Oct 27, 2020)

And now none of those big guns will fire again. We literally have no navy, actually we have no army either. 'red dawn' anyone?  While on SAR station in the tonkin gulf the New Jersy would be outboard of us and firing overhead.


----------



## 911 (Oct 27, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> One of these days, my son and I will go over to the Delaware River and tour the USS New Jersey.  When I was in the 8th grade and WWII had finally ended, the fleet came into NY the following spring and we were allowed to tour many of the ships including the New Jersey.  We were on destroyers, mine sweepers, subs and carriers as well.  Actually I got sick to my stomach while standing on the deck of the USS Enterprise which did not make a sailor who was working there very happy.


Been there, done that. What a great ship she be.


----------



## 911 (Oct 27, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I am sure that he told me the name of that ship, but I have long sense forgotten. I do recall that it had 16 inch guns, and virtually all of our ships had that excellent and versatile 5 incher. He was in the Navy for a long time and probably served aboard more than one of them. I remember him telling me that at one point he was assigned to the Staff of General MacArthur when we were retaking the Philippines.
> 
> Our Iowa Class had excellent armor plating which was one of the downfalls of the Yamoto. Our pilots first damaged the Yamoto's steering as it approached Okinawa from the North resulting in it being limited in its ability to maneuver. It could only travel in a large circle which resulted in a significant lean to one side. This exposed parts of the hull that were normally below the water line and which had thinner armor plating. Our pilots then hammered away at that particular vulnerability. We lost a lot of planes and pilots in this effort and it was difficult for our Destroyers to get in and rescue them until the big Battleship finally went down. I don't think that any of our submarines were able to get into this fight.
> 
> ...


Have you ever read the book why it was so important to take Okinawa and Iwo Jima? There are a few different books, but they are all very good. Winning the battles at Iwo Jima and Okinawa were the two most important victories that had the highest number of casualties during WWII. 

I thought that if the Yamato was successful in taking Okinawa, they would be able to refuel and return to action or Japan. I think that's why taking and keeping Okinawa was so important. As long as the U.S. had control of Okinawa, no Japanese ships would be able to refuel. When the Yamato arrived at Okinawa and being unable to refuel, this allowed the U.S. air corps to drop aerial torpedoes on her and sink it killing 2500 sailors. I "think" that I have this right. 

This is why it is so important for young students to learn their country's history. It hopefully makes them aware of the challenges and sacrifices that those brave men and women made back then and is what allows many of our younger people the right to do some of the unfavorable things that they commit. But, I doubt if most of them even care about such things, let alone be able to comprehend the enormity of it all. There just isn't a lot of empathy in the world today. At least not from my eyes there isn't.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 27, 2020)

So, the largest gun in use on current naval vessels is  60 pounds? 
That's what a swabbie  in the 80's told me?
Also, a five ince is largest gun in today's navy?

Pecos raised question of what history classes teach in school today-does anyone have any idea of what occurs in our schools today?
I do know the sell of text books is a huge industry.
I went to high school campus five years ago; a security wanted to know what i wanted?
" I like to see what occurs in our schools today."
"If your not here to see someone you have to leave"

Also, Korea remains 'the forgotten war." Ask anyone in their twenties, " Have we been in a war in Korea."


----------



## 911 (Oct 27, 2020)

jerry old said:


> So, the largest gun in use on current naval vessels is  60 pounds?
> That's what a swabbie  in the 80's told me?
> Also, a five ince is largest gun in today's navy?
> 
> ...


I read somewhere that the Navy is experimenting with lasers. Our battleships have armament onboard that no other country can match. However, we can’t become complacent. New armament is being tried and tested all the time. Not long ago, I saw on the Smithsonian Channel a demonstration of a battleship using a laser to shoot down drones as experimental weaponry. Made me proud.


----------



## Pecos (Oct 27, 2020)

They are indeed experimenting with laser weapons, especially for close in defense. If you can burn a hole in an incoming missile or drone, it is finished, and reloading a laser weapon will take virtually no time and you will not run out of rounds like you could with the current rapid fire Gatling guns.


----------



## oldman (Oct 28, 2020)

Speaking about Naval ships, I remember back in July of 1988 when the cruiser Vincennes mistakenly shot down an Iranian airplane with 290 souls onboard, which included 66 children. When I read about this incident in USA Today while I was in Los Angeles at the time, I remember being very upset and thinking how could this have happened. Those of us that fly passenger planes are required to send out a "squawk code" that will advise any military personnel in the area that we are not a hostile enemy, just a civilian plane going about our business. When I read that the Captain onboard the Iranian plane either squawked the wrong code or in the wrong mode, it made perfect sense as to how this happened.

Here is a short video that outlines the event:
Vincennes Shootdown


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 30, 2020)

jerry old said:


> So, the largest gun in use on current naval vessels is  60 pounds?
> That's what a swabbie  in the 80's told me?
> Also, a five ince is largest gun in today's navy?
> 
> ...



Lest we forget.











www.kwva.org/pow_mia/index.htm

www.flickr.com/photos/imcomkorea/sets/72157607808414225/

www.history.com/topics/korea/korean-war

www.koreanwar-educator.org/home.htm

www.korea.net

www.korea-dpr.com

www.38north.org

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korean_War

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korean_War_Veterans_Memorial

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Korea

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Korea

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Division_of_Korea

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Military_Demarcation_Line

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_military_equipment_used_in_the_Korean_War

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korean_conflict

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korean_Demilitarized_Zone

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Korea-South_Korea_relations

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syngman_Rhee

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kim_il-sung

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_S._Trumam


----------



## jerry old (Oct 30, 2020)

Korea-the first Forgotten War
The Veterans have died now, aged old man who server their country. 
America, where are  you?


----------



## oldman (Oct 31, 2020)

My uncle fought in Korea and died this past April. When he came home from being in the war,  he came to our house before going to his. I was just a kid at the time and his stories of the battles he fought were chilling, at the time.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Apr 19, 2021)

USS _Iowa_ turret explosion, April 19, 1989.​On 19 April 1989, the Number Two 16-inch gun turret of the United States Navy battleship USS _Iowa_ (BB-61) exploded. The explosion in the center gun room killed 47 of the turret's crewmen and severely damaged the gun turret itself.

This was 32 years ago today.
R.I.P Shipmates. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Iowa_turret_explosion


----------



## 911 (May 7, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> USS _Iowa_ turret explosion, April 19, 1989.​On 19 April 1989, the Number Two 16-inch gun turret of the United States Navy battleship USS _Iowa_ (BB-61) exploded. The explosion in the center gun room killed 47 of the turret's crewmen and severely damaged the gun turret itself.
> 
> This was 32 years ago today.
> R.I.P Shipmates.
> ...


I remember when this happened. It was all over the news, as expected. I have always been in awe of the men on those ships during wartime. Exciting, but dangerous. It would give me great pleasure even today, if I was on a battleship and launched rockets at enemy sites and-or aircraft and have successful hits. I would enjoy nothing more than to blow the hell out of some enemy aircraft. 

Remember back in 1988 when the SS Vincennes hit an Iranian plane killing 300 civilians on-board? That would not give me a very good feeling, but if you know the story, it was a pure tragic error on the Commander's part.


----------



## Llynn (May 7, 2021)

The New Jersey was in action off the coast of Vietnam. She fired in support of Marines and Army units in action inland. I saw her in passing at sea but never got to see her fire her guns.


----------



## Been There (May 8, 2021)

I was never on a battleship, except when I toured the U.S.S. New Jersey. 
I did fly off and on the decks of a few carriers.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 8, 2021)

Sad to learn this week China has the largest navy in the world.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 8, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> Sad to learn this week China has the largest navy in the world.


What does it consist of, though?

(it's ok, I'll look it up)


----------

